# An interesting article



## jimdoc

http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page35?oid=111229&sn=Detail&pid=102055


----------



## joem

jimdoc said:


> http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page35?oid=111229&sn=Detail&pid=102055



and Gold, plat, and pal are all up on the market today


----------



## pinman

I didn't know bluerays and LEDs had palladium. Good to know.


----------



## jimdoc

Another article;

http://www.platinum.matthey.com/media-room/news-room/stillwater-eyes-domination-of-us-pgm-recycling-market/800063884.html

Can you imagine that many converters per day?
Jim


----------



## joem

pinman said:


> I didn't know bluerays and LEDs had palladium. Good to know.



I searched the internet but have not found any info about palladium in LEDs.
Does anyone have info on it?
Do I need to start collecting them?


----------



## jimdoc

The article said "LED panels"
And also mentioned this about recovering the pd;

Electronics is also a very small source of supply given the low unit loadings in electronic components and the associated cost of extraction.

My guess would be they probably aren't worth messing with,but I may be
wrong,but I might be right?

Jim


----------



## joem

jimdoc said:


> The article said "LED panels"
> And also mentioned this about recovering the pd;
> 
> Electronics is also a very small source of supply given the low unit loadings in electronic components and the associated cost of extraction.
> 
> My guess would be they probably aren't worth messing with,but I may be
> wrong,but I might be right?
> 
> Jim



searched led panel, but the article does not state what kind of panel so searched results are too broad. 
ebay proves everything has value
If someone could find proof leds contain precious metal then there is value and it can be resold


----------



## jimdoc

It may be like the platinum and ruthenium in hard drive discs,
such a small amount it isn't worth messing with.Especially on a
small scale.They mention it because there is a lot of palladium
used in those applications,because so many of those items are
manufactured.To recover profitably would take large amounts
and lots of testing and homework.

Jim


----------



## joem

Here is what I found about making leds
http://www.madehow.com/Volume-1/Light-Emitting-Diode-LED.html

A tiny gold wire is soldered to the other lead and wire-bonded to the patterned contacts on the surface of the die. In wire bonding, the end of the wire is pressed down on the contact metal with a very fine needle. The gold is soft enough to deform and stick to a like metal surface.


----------



## Chumbawamba

From the second linked article:



> "There are only a few places in the world that can smelt down catalytic converters. And we're one of the few."



So I take it they smelt the PGMs out of the ceramic honeycombs? I wonder if they crush them first or just throw them in whole?


----------



## jimdoc

I don't know but that must be one awesome plant to do that,
and do 20,000 to 25,000 converters a day.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro

Here's Techemet, another company that melts the cat material. Before they moved to Pasadena, TX, about 7-8 years ago, their plant was in Houston, a couple of blocks from where I worked. Usually, all the overhead doors were open and you could sort of watch what they were doing. Their new plant must be at least 10 times larger than the old one. Check out the whole site. 

http://www.techemet.com/home.html


----------



## Palladium

Chumbawamba said:


> From the second linked article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There are only a few places in the world that can smelt down catalytic converters. And we're one of the few."
Click to expand...


This place here is just down the road from me. http://www.multimetco.com/


----------



## jimdoc

http://www.kitco.com/reports/KitcoNews20100916DeC_IPAD.html

Gold Usage Not All That Large

Before anyone gets too excited about the gold use in tablet computers and e-readers, it’s important to keep in mind that the amount of gold used in these chips is small – about 50 milligrams, so it’s not like the devices are going to alter the supply/demand landscape immediately. Plus, as Meader said, looking at the growth of just one new technology itself is tricky when trying to measure future demand. Further, some reduction in electronics demand for the rest of 2010 is likely since many of the sales earlier this year came from pent-up demand that won’t be repeated.


----------



## goldsilverpro

http://www.research.gold.org/supply_demand/


----------



## jimdoc

An interesting bit of info on C M Hoke;

http://books.google.com/books?id=9VJIAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA53&dq=cm+hoke&hl=en&ei=0OOgTO2-FoL_8AbKrcSDAQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9&ved=0CFYQ6AEwCA#v=onepage&q=cm%20hoke&f=false

This is from 1915 and states that she is 25,so I am quite sure she isn't still 
alive.

http://books.google.com/books?id=eKXmAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA365&dq=cm+hoke&hl=en&ei=ZOagTO-MNIP78AaV-OVR&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CDcQ6AEwAzgU#v=onepage&q=cm%20hoke&f=false

Throughout the thirties there were ads like this in popular science and popular mechanics magazines;
http://books.google.com/books?id=uigDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA104&dq=cm+hoke&hl=en&ei=ZOagTO-MNIP78AaV-OVR&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CC8Q6AEwATgU#v=onepage&q=cm%20hoke&f=false

According to this she died July 13th 1952;
http://books.google.com/books?id=MgsSAAAAIAAJ&q=cm+hoke&dq=cm+hoke&hl=en&ei=ZOagTO-MNIP78AaV-OVR&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CEAQ6AEwBTgU
Jim


----------



## Lou

VERY interesting Jimdoc.


----------



## jimdoc

Gold Prices Losing Key Support Factor

Page 1
http://www.thestreet.com/story/10874981/1/gold-prices-losing-key-support-factor.html?cm_ven=RSSFeed
Page 2
http://www.thestreet.com/story/10874981/2/gold-prices-losing-key-support-factor.html

This may bring the gold price down soon.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011

jimdoc said:


> Gold Prices Losing Key Support Factor
> 
> Page 1
> http://www.thestreet.com/story/10874981/1/gold-prices-losing-key-support-factor.html?cm_ven=RSSFeed
> Page 2
> http://www.thestreet.com/story/10874981/2/gold-prices-losing-key-support-factor.html
> 
> This may bring the gold price down soon.
> 
> Jim




Just read posts about article made on bottom of page. This may not bring price down any time soon 
Also Jon Nadler, senior analyst at Kitco.com was calling every month in last 2 years that gold reached peak and will go down soon.


----------



## jimdoc

An article about melting coins;

http://www.arirang.co.kr/News/News_View.asp?nseq=108088&code=Ne2&category=2


----------



## Chumbawamba

Any article from TheStreet.com should be immediately dismissed as useless tripe (Hello? Jim Cramer??)

Gold is not going to crash. I'll bet 20ozt of .9999 fine gold that the price of gold will be higher in one year than it is today, and higher in two years than in one year, etc.

Guaranteed.


----------



## Harold_V

Chumbawamba said:


> Gold is not going to crash. I'll bet 20ozt of .9999 fine gold that the price of gold will be higher in one year than it is today, and higher in two years than in one year, etc.
> 
> Guaranteed.


I'm not convinced anyone knows the future----and don't lull yourself to sleep thinking it can't go back down. 

While I'm confident it will never again be below $800/oz (thanks to the valueless dollar), I remember all too well watching gold (in 1980) hit $875/oz, and me not selling. When it started to fall, it went down with a vengeance. 

I sold no gold @ $875, but sold a considerable amount when it get down to $300, of necessity. I've never forgiven myself. 

My one and only prediction with gold is that it will always have value. How much (value) is the question. 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro

I've spent most of my life believing that we should be on a gold backed currency. Now, after seeing this excellent video, I have mostly changed my mind. I want to watch it a couple more times. Good quality and it works well in full-screen - lower right hand corner.

http://www.kickthemallout.com/article.php/Video-The_Secret_Of_OZ


----------



## goldenchild

Harold_V said:


> I'm not convinced anyone knows the future----and don't lull yourself to sleep thinking it can't go back down.
> 
> While I'm confident it will never again be below $800/oz (thanks to the valueless dollar), I remember all too well watching gold (in 1980) hit $875/oz, and me not selling. When it started to fall, it went down with a vengeance.
> 
> I sold no gold @ $875, but sold a considerable amount when it get down to $300, of necessity. I've never forgiven myself.
> 
> My one and only prediction with gold is that it will always have value. How much (value) is the question.
> 
> Harold



Imagine if you could have held out until sometime in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## 4metals

I just spent 2 hours watching that amazing video, and I'll have to watch it again tonight. I can't help but remember how many times I watched the Wizard of Oz with my kids and the symbolism never dawned on me. 

Great link


----------



## HAuCl4

HAuCl4 said:


> Of course the timing of all this type of talk means that the metal markets are likely ready for a sizable correction in price. :roll:



Posted Oct 10. Price approx. $1,350. It went a bit higher, but it is currently lower. You'd be amazed at the correlation amongst timings of opinions and comments on forums/message boards and the actual price. 8)

Not that one can consistently profit from it, but...worthy of attention if one is in the business.


----------



## Chumbawamba

Harold_V said:


> I'm not convinced anyone knows the future



Me neither.



Harold_V said:


> don't lull yourself to sleep thinking it can't go back down.



Done and did. Sure, it'll go back down, but only as a retrace for its next big move up. But long term? Give me a currency that won't lose 100% of its value over 100 years and maybe I'll be interested in exchanging some of my gold for it. But in this day and age? In this economic climate? With Satan incarnate running the world as our government does? It'll be years, decades before people regain confidence in paper money, if ever.



Harold_V said:


> While I'm confident it will never again be below $800/oz (thanks to the valueless dollar), I remember all too well watching gold (in 1980) hit $875/oz, and me not selling. When it started to fall, it went down with a vengeance.



There were very specific reasons for this. In fact, there was one: Paul Volcker. He raised interest rates to 20% and managed to stablize the dollar, so investors went back in. Heck, 20% return on your savings without having to lift a finger? Count me in, too!

Of course, we can't do that today, or else it will blow up the federal budget, which is why Bernanke--and all his central bankster compatriots around the globe--will print until all the ink in all the world runs out.



Harold_V said:


> My one and only prediction with gold is that it will always have value. How much (value) is the question.



Actually, the important question is: relative to what?


----------



## Chumbawamba

And if you guys think I'm crazy, you should really read the fount of my insanity:

Martin Armstrong's latest:
http://www.martinarmstrong.org/files/Nice%20Try%20but%20No%20Cigar%2010-9-2010.pdf

Read all of Armstrong's writings if you want your mind to be blown (and, oh yes, I believe you do).

Also:

http://fofoa.blogspot.com

You like esoteric discussions about gold? YOU DON'T KNOW ESOTERIC DISCUSSIONS ABOUT GOLD, until you've read Another, Friend of Another, and Friend of Friend of Another.

Finally, Mr. Gold himself:

http://jsmineset.com

Don't listen to me, I'm just a kook. But listen to these guys, because they have something important to say.


----------



## qst42know

goldsilverpro said:


> I've spent most of my life believing that we should be on a gold backed currency. Now, after seeing this excellent video, I have mostly changed my mind. I want to watch it a couple more times. Good quality and it works well in full-screen - lower right hand corner.
> 
> http://www.kickthemallout.com/article.php/Video-The_Secret_Of_OZ



It looks to me like the video is now for sale. 

Was this video good enough to pay for?

$19.95


----------



## 4metals

I came home to watch it again, only to find it removed from you tube. I ordered it, it was very interesting.


----------



## jimdoc

Its still on youtube,it is split up into about ten or more parts.
Just search for Secrets of Oz look for part 1,then watch in order up till the end.The whole movie ends up being about a 500 mb file and 1 hour and 53 minutes if you save it.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro

If there is a bit of larceny in your heart, download utorrent. It can be put on the desktop. Click on preferences (the gear-shaped icon) and click on bandwidth. Set the maximum download rate at about 1/2 the speed you are getting from your ISP. For example, if you have AT&T 300 kB/sec, set this at 150 kB/sec. That way, you can download and usually have enough bandwidth left to use the internet at the same time.
http://www.utorrent.com/

On the internet, go to a good torrent site. These are very popular.
http://btjunkie.org/
http://thepiratebay.org/

Search for "secret of oz". On piratebay, here's what you get.
http://thepiratebay.org/search/secret%20of%20oz/0/99/0

The 3rd torrent is probably best because it has the most seeders (SE), 33. The more seeders, the faster it will download, usually. Click on it. Click on "DOWNLOAD THIS TORRENT".
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5403472/The_Secret_of_Oz_%28the_revised_Money_Masters%29

The new window should say "Open in utorrent". Click OK. Click OK on the next small window that pops up. At this point, utorrent should be downloading the movie. Once it is 100% downloaded, you can watch it on your computer or burn it on a disk. Depending on your internet speed and the number of seeders, this can take a while. At 150 kB/sec, full blast, this torrent of 1.59 gigs would take about 3 hours. However, it runs in the background. If the download rate is not set too high on utorrent, you won't notice it.

At this point, you are a crook and all software, music, and movies are available to you. At least, that is what I've heard.


----------



## jimdoc

Big Appliances Put Out as Trash Are Vanishing, Puzzling the City

New York City sure is funny;
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/15/nyregion/15fridge.html

Metal anything would disappear of the streets of Philly real quick.
Funny now that metal is up they suddenly care about "their"junk.


----------



## Oz

That is just too funny! It has been a long term tradition that scrappers with beat up old pickups would troll for discarded metals of value. They earned their money with their labor and no one thought a thing about it as the waste vanished as desired. Now cities are impounding vehicles and issuing tickets because someone “stole” trash. 

To be fair if a resident calls the city for bulk trash pickup, they should not have to make a wasted trip. All that would be needed is a tag for citizens to place on city claimed trash to identify it as such, then if caught taking tagged items it would be clearly theft.


----------



## joem

We do not worry about any metal put to the curb here. There is an army of metal collectors on garbage day at any different trash pickup route throughout our multiple cities all connected to each other. I have talked to some collectors and one even came as far away as two hours. There is a growing trend to place trash, recyclable, and scrap metal pickup in separate piles at the curb. Even the city recognises this trend and will not pick up any electronics left at the curb.


----------



## jimdoc

Here is another interesting article.

http://www.pasadenastarnews.com/news/ci_16988452


----------



## jimdoc

Here is a weird one;

Scepticism greets Japanese synthetic palladium claim;
http://www.miningweekly.com/article/scepticism-greets-japanese-synthetic-palladium-claim-2011-01-05


----------



## jimdoc

Lots of silver;

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/7583713.cms


----------



## jimdoc

Utah Legislature goes for gold, silver as currency options

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2011/mar/10/utah-legislature-goes-gold-silver-legal-tender/


----------



## jimdoc

Liberty Dollar creator convicted in federal court

http://www.citizen-times.com/article/20110319/NEWS01/110319006/Liberty-Dollar-fake-currency-creator-convicted-federal-court?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|Frontpage


----------



## jimdoc

Story from Kitco:

Jewelers warned over fake gold;

http://www.jewellermagazine.com/Article.aspx?id=1633&h=Jewellers-warned-over-fake-gold

I don't think they meant titanium, more likely tungsten or tantalum?

Jim


----------



## Fournines

jimdoc said:


> Story from Kitco:
> 
> Jewelers warned over fake gold;
> 
> http://www.jewellermagazine.com/Article.aspx?id=1633&h=Jewellers-warned-over-fake-gold
> 
> I don't think they meant titanium, more likely tungsten or tantalum?
> 
> Jim



Yeah, they probably meant titanium. I've been seeing a lot of titanium jewelry, but it is on purpose and stamped appropriately!


----------



## Harold_V

If an individual who is involved in processing precious metals is fooled by gold plated titanium---he deserves everything he gets. 

For those of you who have been around titanium---ever notice it weighs very little? If nothing else, that should send up a red flag when items are marked gold, but they "just don't seem right". 

Keep yourself well grounded where precious metals are concerned. Those that get fleeced often are an easy target because they're looking to profit from the ignorance of others, and are often beat at their own game. 

The very best policy is to assume the deal isn't as it appears, then try to see why. Don't look to prove you think it's gold, look to prove that you think it isn't. If you test what you may think is plated or gold filled, file a deep notch before testing with a drop of nitric. If a seller is reluctant to allow testing, walk. 

No---strike that. 

Run like the wind.

Harold


----------



## jimdoc

It looks like they edited the article to say tungsten instead of titanium, like when I first posted it. 

Jim


----------



## Harold_V

That being the case, it makes sense. Tungsten and gold share an almost identical specific gravity. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc

When all computers look like this, how will we make money recycling?

Raspberry Pi: Tiny Computer That Runs Linux:
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/raspberry-pi-tiny-computer-runs-linux

The plugs are almost bigger than the computer.


Jim


----------



## jimdoc

Here is another interesting one;

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2005817/Why-streets-New-York-ARE-paved-gold-diamonds-rubies.html

Jim


----------



## qst42know

They won't be letting him drop a dredge pipe down the sewer there will they?


----------



## seawolf

He might volunteer to replace the side walks a square or to at a time.
Mark


----------



## jimdoc

I can't imagine people using iridium to add to gold any more since it is up over $1000? How much could they possibly make? I think that I would rather have the iridum.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/mumbai/Flyer-held-for-smuggling-rare-metal-worth-20-L/articleshow/8945996.cms

Jim


----------



## jimdoc

Here is an honest guy;
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/06/24/BAMN1K2H7U.DTL

The numbers don't add up for that many Eagles and the $82,000


----------



## goldenchild

I would have thought something was strange when I held the package(s) in my hands. There's has to be a substantial weight difference between 4000 plastic chips and 15000 silver coins.


----------



## patnor1011

Can you imagine if he would distribute them to loyal customers as beer tokens? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wrecker45

hey pat. i would start drinking. :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc

A bar I used to hang out at years ago used little plastic cups for free drink markers. One day on the way back from a pig roast we found a Roy Roger's restaurant that had the same exact little plastic cups stacked by the ketchup.

It took a week or two for the bar to figure out that they had way more plastic cups than they started with. I think some guys and girls went back to Roy Roger's to get more. They thought they would be drinking for free forever.

Jim


----------



## jimdoc

Tanaka Precious Metals Begins Providing World's First Silver Ink Able to Form Electronic Circuits with UV Light

http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/550172


----------



## jimdoc

SOPA Shelved. but for how long?


http://www.osnews.com/story/25513/SOPA_Shelved_Wikipedia_Joins_Blackout_Anyway

http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/01/16/wikipedia-will-shut-down-for-24-hours-on-wednesday-to-protest-against-sopa/


----------



## semi-lucid

jimdoc said:


> Throughout the thirties there were ads like this in popular science and popular mechanics magazines;
> http://books.google.com/books?id=uigDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA104&dq=cm+hoke&hl=en&ei=ZOagTO-MNIP78AaV-OVR&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CC8Q6AEwATgU#v=onepage&q=cm%20hoke&f=false



Page 21. Trap shoots rat and takes picture. :lol:


----------



## kuma

Hello all ,
How are things? I hope all is well!



semi-lucid said:


> Page 21. Trap shoots rat and takes picture. :lol:


 
Ocean , you should get one of these for your facility! :twisted: 
All the best for now and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc

Speaking of washing machines.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o55VcFUE_4o


----------



## goldenchild

Do you suppose that washer machine was made in the USA or China? :lol:


----------



## joem

I say put a saddle on that thing and go for 8 seconds :lol:


----------



## jimdoc

An interesting Youtube video;

EEVblog #243 - Vintage Brick Mobile Phone Teardown 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L3L2J-IjfA&feature=digest_wed

I wonder what Ocean pays for bricks?

Jim


----------



## niteliteone

jimdoc said:


> Speaking of washing machines.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o55VcFUE_4o



COOL :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
Thanks
Tom C.


----------



## jimdoc

The Real Hunt Story Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swrrAQBsEE0&feature=g-all-lik&context=G2a397f5FAAAAAAAAAAA
The Real Hunt Story Part 2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoBgXW2SGWk&feature=related


----------



## kadriver

jimdoc said:


> Speaking of washing machines.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o55VcFUE_4o



There is no sweeter sound in the world than that of my wife's laughter.

I showed her this video and she was nearly in tears laughing!

Thanks for that precious moment jimdoc - kadriver


----------



## jimdoc

How Reed Switches are Made

http://www.elektronika.ba/831/how-reed-switches-are-made/


----------



## philddreamer

http://dailynightly.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/14/10686370-nevadas-modern-day-gold-rush-creates-new-mining-jobs


----------



## jimdoc

Another tungsten filled gold bar shows up.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/tungsten-filled-1-kilo-gold-bar-found-uk


----------



## jimdoc

This would make a cool table for your shop. Then when things get slow, you can recycle it.

http://www.chrisharrison.net/index.php/Fun/CircuitTable

I had a guy respond to one of my Craigslist ads that sent pictures of tiles he made with computer and electronic components. I though they were pretty cool. Maybe cooler with some Pentium Pros?

Jim


----------

